# Great French Toast



## Neopatriarch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know if you guys watch Good Eats, but Alton Brown has a great french toast recipe.

Alton Brown's French Toast

When I did it, I began with some homemade challah. You can also watch the episode on youtube. Just look up "Toast Modern".


----------

